# Little D5's eyes just opened this morning



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

It's my first day looking at the big world.










It very scary and it makes me hungry.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Awww! "But mommy and daddy keep me safe and full!"


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Those Pictures Are Adorable, Nab! 

You Should Enter Them In A Contest!!

With Love, Hugs And Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Beautiful photos, Nab. Doves are particularly dear to me and you caught yours at just the right moments.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

So sweet! Another wonderful "awwww" moment.  
Thanks for great pictures.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

What a darling little guy. Definitely ooohs and awes here.

Margaret


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

So, so cute! Do baby doves not open their eyes for a few days? I didn't know that. (Pigeons have their eyes open from day one. . .right?? Or am I crazy?) You really should enter those pics in a contest.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a sweet baby and lovely mom.

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Maryjane, it takes a few days for baby pigeons and doves to open their eyes.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

What a cutie and fantastic pictures, especially the second one of mum feeding her little one.

Lindi


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Oh My! How absolutely adorable! It is so nice to see them take such good care of their young. 

Cindy


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Awwww
The pictures turned out great!
Nice timing


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

How convenient that birds can swivel their heads around like that so neither has to get up during mealtime. Great timing on that photo!


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*It's amazing how much they grow in just 5 days*

Now he has feathers and is already stretching his little wings.











And Mom is just SOOO proud of the little fellow.










NAB


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwwww.... makes ya just wanna snuggle  I can sure understand why Momma looks so proud


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

5 days old and that big!!!  

Priceless!!   

Lindi


----------

